# can I add a radio station to itunes



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

If this option is available then I can't seem to find it? 

I'd like to add the CBC to my radio station list...any ideas if it's possible?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'ts not always transparent to do but try just dragging the URL on top of the iTunes window. Perhaps with the Radio Window open - Apple often uses drag and drop in devious ways - not a technique PC users are used to.

Live365 is another good source for alternative stations but again you need to experiment to get it into iTunes - some work some don't









Wish I could be more helpful but it's conflicting stream formats and Apple is trying to keep it simple - sometimes TOO simple 

[ April 29, 2003, 09:30 PM: Message edited by: macdoc ]


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Unfortunately, there is no easy way of adding CBC Radio to your iTunes playlist, since the elflords at CBC insist that everyone should be pleased to use either the RealOne or WinMediaplayer (see the FAQ at CBC). Sure, they also include a poorly implemented Quicktime feed, but there's no way to get it to play within iTunes. 

Worse still, our national broadcaster decided long ago that everyone in Canada only needs to hear the live broadcast from Toronto (a sticking point, I am sure, for many of us outside of the 416/905 area code).

Not that I'm bitter about any of this...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Geez how hard can it be to add a decent QT stream - crikey the streaming software is FREE in some cases  

Hey Michael add this faux pas to your Joe Clark letter


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Hey Pamela, why not listen to News-Talk Radio CFRB, broadcasting from the centre of the universe, Toronto! Just click on "Listen Live" and it'll load automatically to iTunes.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

> Hey Michael add this faux pas to your Joe Clark letter


Hunh???


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

> *Hey Pamela, why not listen to News-Talk Radio CFRB, broadcasting from the centre of the universe, Toronto! Just click on "Listen Live" and it'll load automatically to iTunes.
> *


Funny you should mention that Bjornbro. I was just going to make the same suggestion. In fact, ALL of the Stabdard Radio stations across Canada broadcast directly through iTunes. 

They started using a new streaming service that was only PC based at first, but soon realized they should service both their PC and Mac listeners. And hell...if a PRIVATE broadcaster can do it, the CBC sure as hell should do it. 

Good for Standard Radio (my former employer too).  



> *Hunh??? *


Patrick, there was a thread someplace on ehMac (and I am too lazy to go look for it) about the federal government not having all its sites and departmental sub-sites made Mac friendly. Someone said they wrote a letter or were going to write a letter to Joe Clark after bumping into him someplace (or something similar) and I suggested that they quote the Communications Policy of the government of Canada (which is being broken by not supporting Mac). Bla bla bla.... Now you are up to date.


----------

